# [OT] The Time on these boards



## Bodmin Moor (May 19, 2002)

I know I'm being pedantic, but...

It says at the bottom of these boards that all times are in GMT (Greenwich Mean Time), and then gives the time in BST (British Summer Time).

GMT would be the current time - 1 hour, at least until daylight saving finishes.

Bodmin


----------



## Piratecat (May 19, 2002)

Belongs in the Meta forum!  I'll slide it over.


----------



## Darkness (May 19, 2002)

For me, it says as of the time of this post:



> All times are GMT +1 hour. The time now is 09:19 PM


----------



## Henrix (May 21, 2002)

If you press the little "user cp" button, and then choose "Edit Options", you can change what time the boards will display for you.


----------



## hong (May 21, 2002)

Darkness said:
			
		

> *For me, it says as of the time of this post:
> quote:
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> All times are GMT +1 hour. The time now is 09:19 PM
> ...




I believe that's the point of Bodmin Moor's post. For example, AEST (Austrian Eastern Standard Time) is GMT +10 hours. However, to get the time that's displayed on the boards to match up with the actual time here in sAtLDU[*], I have to set the time zone in the CP to "GMT + 9". This is probably because the clock on the server is set to British Summer Time, not GMT/UTC, or something like that.


[*] sunny Austria, the Land Down Under. To forestall questions, Austria is a very large continent spanning nine time zones, which is why Darkness is GMT +1 and I'm GMT +10.


----------



## Kid Charlemagne (May 22, 2002)

My time is an hour off as well.  I have it set in CP for US  Central, but its actually showing US Eastern.  Or maybe the Daylight Savings Time settings are screwy?


----------



## drothgery (May 24, 2002)

I have it set for Pacific Standard; I'm seeing Pacific Daylight. While this is convenient as long as British Summer Time affects the same days that Daylight Savings Time does in the US [excepting Arizona and most of Indiana], it's a bit weird.


----------



## omokage (May 24, 2002)

Yes, it looks strange to me as well. If I take it literally, I wouldn't assume it means BST. I'm in Central Daylight now, the time line says "GMT -6 hours", but the clock is an hour ahead. If it were truly GMT, I would expect the clock to be an hour behind, and if it were BST, I would expect the clock to be on time. 

The fact that it's an hour ahead confuses me.

---


----------

